# Bo can't get his ball!!



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I just finished this video!
Enjoy!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You big meanie! LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That was kinda mean..LOL

















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the smile. Poor Bo really had to work hard for that one till his furless buddies came in a saved the day.


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww....Bo's so cute!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...you meanie..Just Kiddin! It was funny!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has yall really trained to help him get the ball when he cant.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

What a mean momma :

Actually, we do things like this to Lucie and Coach quite often


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, someone brought it to my attention that that was sneaky way to get him to fold up the dog pen!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Poor Bo...he almost gave up ...sad face when he sat...to look at the ball that defies all the hard retrieving efforts!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

baileygrinch said:


> Poor Bo...he almost gave up ...sad face when he sat...to look at the ball that defies all the hard retrieving efforts!


Yep, that's when I could tell he had enough.. Told the boys to open it up for him!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a sweetie. Bo seems to have a similar personality to my pup, Samson. I can totally see him doing the same thing.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

mean but funny and a classic lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bo is handsome! Shadow would have gone nuts over that ball...


----------



## Doggy (Mar 20, 2008)

That was a really nice vidio poor bo couldn't get the ball!:lol:


----------

